# Deathtouch Horrors 2010



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Always love getting with the group to show Haunt pictures. I don't have it all up yet but getting there. Just wanted to share with the group. Wanted to thank Jeff from fright Enter. I love that Transmitter. Already have kids standing in the street listening. Anyway, I won't bore everyone with a bunch of my photos. Just wanted to share like everyone else. Happy Halloween everyone! Now when is halloween 2011? LOL



















Hallowindow at night. The audio is mixed with my transmitter which is at 101.3fm


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet! I love your Grave Escape prop. I wish I'd built mine that way.
Could you elaborate on the transmitter? How's it being used?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Basically I have it hooked up to my computer and it transmits the haunt music to all the cars going by.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool haunt


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great DT!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Ghoulire is trying to grab the Unborn and make him go to the back of the display. Props can be so jealous of each other


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I agree Roxy! Thanks everyone for your nice comments.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I took a small video of Ghoulire, Damocles, and the hallowindow.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome! I love the Hallowindow too.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job DT!!!!!!


----------

